
Women of Color in Tech: How Can We Encourage Them? - OoTheNigerian
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/03/women-of-color-in-tech-how-can-we-encourage-them/
======
ig1
I imagine the reason that his student didn't get hired was because very few
tech companies would hire a manager straight out of university.

People or product management isn't something you can learn in a classroom, but
something you need to learn by doing. While larger companies like Microsoft
will take graduates into product manager roles, startups (especially funded
ones) tend to prefer hiring managers with experience or domain expertise.

------
OoTheNigerian
It would have been cool to see successful hispanics too. They are really under
represented too.

When I consider all the odds stacked against women, not to talk of those from
a minority, I give Rashmi, CEO of Slideshare a lot of kudos!

------
citizenkeys
"Human resources" is the answer. Any decent H.R. manager knows that diversity
in the workplace is absolutely essential. Asking about race or age is illegal
on job applications. Therefore, companies should always request job applicants
complete an anonymous feedback form separate from any employment application
to know who's applying for the jobs, the company's selection rate of
applicants, and to comply with any potential legal issues involving the Equal
Employment Opportunity Comission.

~~~
michaelcampbell
> Any decent H.R. manager knows that diversity in the workplace is absolutely
> essential.

I've seen this mantra for years, but I've yet to see any actual studies that
shows it to be true.

Or did you mean from a legal perspective?

~~~
nailer
Also it's inconsistently applied. Should fashion companies have quotas for
straight men?

~~~
citizenkeys
Straight men, if they are white and under 40 years old, are not generally a
protected class: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protected_class>

~~~
nailer
Yes, that's the inconsistency I'm talking about.

